# Bacon ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Nov 16, 2019)

Found this in the brine bucket Thursday so thought I would dry and smoke it today.

Used Pop Fassett's brine cure, cutting back the sugar slightly. Cured a couple a weeks.

After letting it dry in the reefer, and then the fan, it went in the preheated smoker.

Maintained 100 to 120 degrees.

4 hours of Corn cob, hickory &  apple (pellets).








Then 4 hours of pecan (pecan shells using the MECS )







I think its had enough.......... back in the reefer!













My hands smell just like smoked bacon!!

I got those slabs for 5.00 ea. and were gone before I could get more.  BTW Just so ya know the packaging said I believe that the due date on them was a couple a years back. I assume they were frozen, cause they taste great! LOL.  Thats why I didn't try to get more faster.  Really cheap price and two year old date sorta  scared me. 

I forgot how pretty that pecan was.  I am scared to go to sleep tonite, I might eat my fingers!


----------



## Carvendive (Nov 16, 2019)

I've never tried my own bacon (being so new to smok'in).  BUT I see it on my horizon - and soon. Time to find this "Pop Fassett's brine cure".


----------



## foamheart (Nov 16, 2019)

Carvendive said:


> I've never tried my own bacon (being so new to smok'in).  BUT I see it on my horizon - and soon. Time to find this "Pop Fassett's brine cure".



I think most of the curing here is a brine cure that is Pop's with slight variations. There are some  dry rub cures also. I have been saying for a few years I was going to try a dry rub cure. I mean its how my Pop made bacon as a kid. But Pop Fassett's brine cure is just almost idiot proof.  Convenient for folks like me....LOL

Pop's original cure is pretty simple. And now there is the reduced sugar and salt variation also. Pop's lite I guess.....LOL 

I will warn you though, once you make your own bacon, you'll turn your nose up at store bought.


----------



## Carvendive (Nov 16, 2019)

So I. Saw another post of yours with the ingredient list but nothing on time. How long did you leave it in the wet brine?


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 16, 2019)

Looks great!! I use Pops for all my bacon types. Easy to do and almost dummy proof which I need :).


----------



## foamheart (Nov 16, 2019)

Carvendive said:


> So I. Saw another post of yours with the ingredient list but nothing on time. How long did you leave it in the wet brine?



This is what I use, I got it from somewhere on the board here.  Here's two good threads on curing meat.

*Curing Times  ***********************
*“Curing times vary with meat, but generally overnight to 2-3 days for chickens and turkeys, 8-10 days buckboard bacon, 10-14 days belly bacon, pork shoulder, whole butts, 3-4 weeks whole hams, 10-20 days corned beef (fresh beef roasts, briskets, rolled rib roasts, etc.)   If whole muscle is more than 2" thick, then inject so it can cure i/o as well as o/i, and/or in and around bone structures, etc.”

Dry rub
Rub cure (Bearcarver)*





						Smoked Bacon ( step by step with Qview )
					

I was going to put this in "Cold-Smoking", but my smoker temp got up over 100˚.  I checked on my Bacon supply a couple weeks ago. It looked like I had quite a bit left, but I decided not to take a chance of running out of Bacon before Tomato season ends. Got a fresh belly from one of my...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




*Brine cure
Brine Cure ( Pops)*
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124885/bacon-made-the-easy-way


----------



## Bellies'N'Beer (Nov 16, 2019)

I dry cure my bacon and it turns out great. Use the cure calculator here. It was suggested here a while ago when I first started curing my own bacon.   http://www.diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html    You can adjust the amounts of salt and sugar to your liking. The default ratio is a good starting place and I do not deviate far from that to be honest. I usually do an hour soak in water and then slice and fry a test piece to check for salt content. Then cold smoke for 4-6 hours with apple and rest in fridge for two days then slice and vac seal. Also can dust with cayenne powder before the smoke for some heat. And Foamheart is right, I havent bought bacon in years! Good luck


----------



## Carvendive (Nov 16, 2019)

Thanks A BUNCH for your advice and all the information! Bacon for my next fatty and egg breakfast will be home made by the looks of it :-)


----------



## tropics (Nov 17, 2019)

Kevin that looks great aged Bacon before it was cured LOL Likes
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 17, 2019)

Dang looks like bacon eggs and biscuits in you near future maybe some taters too.

Warren


----------



## foamheart (Nov 17, 2019)

tropics said:


> Kevin that looks great aged Bacon before it was cured LOL Likes
> Richie



Thank Richie


----------



## foamheart (Nov 17, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Dang looks like bacon eggs and biscuits in you near future maybe some taters too.
> 
> Warren



First thing was a BLT, I just  sliced up half it and blocked the other half.  Each block was 1/2 pound the same as each package of sliced. It ended up 4 pounds. I thought about the blocks, might be what I give away, they look nice and whomever gets one will definitely appreciate sliced bacon more...>LOL

You sure you are not a run away southern boy?  Bacon, eggs, biscuits, grits or hash browns and I'd be wanting to go sit in the blind! LOL.. might even take a nap while there... LOL


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 18, 2019)

For sure could go for them grits too. Not a run away but I do live south of the Mason Dixon Line.     

Warren


----------



## foamheart (Nov 19, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> For sure could go for them grits too. Not a run away but I do live south of the Mason Dixon Line.
> 
> Warren



Just placed my holiday corn order.  Guy has a gris mill and I get grits, fish fry and meal from him. He grinds his corn and gives his money to his grand kids which we can all probably relate to, in one way or another!


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 20, 2019)

Kevin, Tasty looking bacon and that is an excellent price !


----------



## Carvendive (Nov 20, 2019)

Foamheart... Well, you went and did it, got me started - inspired. I Picked up a bag of Motrin Tender quick today. Next I'm off to Costco for pork belly. I've got plenty of apple dust and pellets. My goal here is to come up with some apple maple(syrup) bacon that I personally enjoy more than the locally produced bacon.  Successful or not it's going to be fun! Smok'in cheese tomorrow :-). Thanks again!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 21, 2019)

For sure grannies are 1st place around here Foamy.

Warren


----------



## dave17a (Nov 22, 2019)

Looks good Kevin. got some going myself


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 23, 2019)

Nice looking smoke house and looks like there is going to be some fine bacon dave17a.

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 24, 2019)

Nice lookin bacon Foam. And great price!


----------



## dave17a (Nov 25, 2019)

foamheart said:


> Found this in the brine bucket Thursday so thought I would dry and smoke it today.
> 
> Used Pop Fassett's brine cure, cutting back the sugar slightly. Cured a couple a weeks.
> 
> ...





foamheart said:


> Found this in the brine bucket Thursday so thought I would dry and smoke it today.
> 
> Used Pop Fassett's brine cure, cutting back the sugar slightly. Cured a couple a weeks.
> 
> ...


Did  you get a pm or whatever is going on here? Gonna send something to ya.


----------



## dave17a (Nov 25, 2019)

Half smoked, That is the weirdest pic. The skull and hay hook is on the other side. Absolutley nothing above tray. Hmm.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 26, 2019)

this has got to be a record. congrats


----------

